# FNG question about 92FS.



## HISSMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

I have always been a rifle or revolver guy. I bought a 92FS as my first semiauto pistol, and I seem to be having new guy issues. I feel so stupid. Anyway, I am glad I found this site. I have been lurking for a long time, and finally have a reason to ask a question.

I understand the two stage trigger, and all of that, and how the gun functions as far as safety, etc, etc. My issue is that after firing the first round the hammer stays all the way back, the second round is chambered successfully, but the trigger pulls all the way back freely and will not fire. The only way I can fire a second shot is to manually release the hammer and pull the trigger, or engage the safety to release the hammer, the disengage the safety and pull the trigger. It will not let me fire in succession. I am sure I am probably missing something stupid. I just fired a couple rounds, and decided to ask in here before I started dicking around with things. Oh, and I bought it new. This problem happens with any of my mags as well, from 10rd to 15rd.

Thanks!

-Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome from Northern Arizona

I am not familiar with your model firearm but am wondering about possibility you are reactivating the safety during the recoil cycle.

You might try the following with an unloaded gun and magazine. I repeat unloaded/empty totaly.

1. Rack the slide as you would in preparing to fire.
2. set safety to fire.
3. Squeeze the trigger. The hammer should fall
4. Being carefull to not operate safety, rack the slide as would occur had a round fired.
5. Squeeze the trigger. The hammer should fall again.

If not you might visit the store you purchased it from and ask them to check it out.

Good luck.


----------



## HISSMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

TOF said:


> Welcome from Northern Arizona
> 
> I am not familiar with your model firearm but am wondering about possibility you are reactivating the safety during the recoil cycle.
> 
> ...


Seems to work fine with the process that you listed. I cleaned the pistol after firing it. I will take it back to my farm tomorrow and see if it works. Maybe there was something jamming it up, and I freed it when cleaning. Thanks. I guess I won't know until I fire a few rounds off. THANKS!

-Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

One test you can perform with live rounds to determine if you are activating the safety is to change hands.

Shoot a few with your weak hand. You need to practice with both anyway if it's for more than range plinking.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Not sure I understand completely, but here goes.

Are you saying the hammer is down on the first shot closer to the frame, the second round is chambered correctly, but the hammer comes back up to the slide and the trigger has no resistance? The safety switch is in what position? 


OR you are firing the first shot hammer up against the slide?


Not sure if you understand that you have a double action/single action firearm that has a safety with decock. Not trying to sound condescending just trying to understand.


----------



## HISSMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

Naterstein said:


> Not sure I understand completely, but here goes.
> 
> Are you saying the hammer is down on the first shot closer to the frame, the second round is chambered correctly, but the hammer comes back up to the slide and the trigger has no resistance? The safety switch is in what position?
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying. The safety is in fire mode after the first shot. The hammer is back away from the slide after the first shot, and the trigger has no resistance in it. The hammer seems to be doing exactly what it should do.

Here is what is happening in mechanical order.

----During all of this the safety is in fire position. At no point is it set to safe.


Pull trigger back (stage 1) [I also understand that I don't have to do all of that, and I can just pull the trigger all the way back and fire the first shot, I am just listing the stages for understanding]
hammer goes to first stage
Pull trigger back the rest of the way
the hammer goes back all the way, releases and contacts firing pin.
Round is then discharged
slide moves back on recoil
Hammer is re cocked and appears ready for second shot.
Safety is still in fire mode, and hammer cocked
Pull the trigger full back, and nothing.

When manually testing with no bullet chambered, and an empty mag as suggested by TOF everything works perfectly. Hopefully tomorrow I will have better results at my range. I may be understanding wrong, but are you saying that I need to cock the hammer, for instance with my thumb, before firing the first shot? If so, I really feel dumb.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Yep something is definitely wrong then. The trigger disconnect should only engage when safety is on/non firing position. What happens to the trigger when the safety is on? Same free motion? Was it new, BUSA should take care of it? If not try to take back to dealer you got it and ask them to fix it.


----------



## HISSMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

Naterstein said:


> Yep something is definitely wrong then. Was it new, BUSA should take care of it? If not try to take back to dealer you got it and ask them to fix it.


Thanks! Makes me not feel quite as silly now. Trigger feels the same as when the safety is on. :smt023

Yep, brand new BUSA.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

HISSMAN said:


> Thanks! Makes me not feel quite as silly now. Trigger feels the same as when the safety is on. :smt023
> 
> Yep, brand new BUSA.


Good luck brother. I hope its fast and painless. I know it sucks when its broken from factory.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*DASA trigger reset?*

I may be missing the issue and you actually have a defective weapon, however it seems like you just might be experiencing a little problem some of our deputies had converting from revolvers to a DASA semi-auto. When the slide cocks the hammer after the first DA shot is taken you have to release the trigger slightly to reset it for the single action shot. I am guessing from you statement of understanding on the two stage trigger that you understand the action required. Check the underside of your slide and make sure that the firing pin block moves upward freely when the slide is dismounted. If it is binding in any way and the trigger travel actuating the bar does not release the firing pin, it will not fire a round. Other than that Beretta will take care of you. You have and all time great weapon and once operating correctly will provide years of enjoyment and service. All the best.


----------



## HISSMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> I may be missing the issue and you actually have a defective weapon, however it seems like you just might be experiencing a little problem some of our deputies had converting from revolvers to a DASA semi-auto. When the slide cocks the hammer after the first DA shot is taken you have to release the trigger slightly to reset it for the single action shot. I am guessing from you statement of understanding on the two stage trigger that you understand the action required. Check the underside of your slide and make sure that the firing pin block moves upward freely when the slide is dismounted. If it is binding in any way and the trigger travel actuating the bar does not release the firing pin, it will not fire a round. Other than that Beretta will take care of you. You have and all time great weapon and once operating correctly will provide years of enjoyment and service. All the best.


Thanks! I will add that to the list of things to check tomorrow. I am pretty sure that I released the trigger all of the way, but maybe I didn't.

-Jeff


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trigger reset*

Make sure that you are practicing with snap caps and manually racking the slide or at the range with the weapon headed downrange. Sorry, had one deputy who didn't get the hang of trigger reset and had the weapon pointed in the vertical when he got to the reset stage and the discharge almost hit the brim of his cap. Not suggesting you wouldn't be safe, but keep safety first in your mind when practicing. I dry fire every evening around 200 times or so with 5 Pachmayr snap caps in weapon. After the first DA pull, I manually rack the slide and fire a single action snap. One way to find out if you have a functioning SA system in the 92FS is that you lock the slide open, insert a mag, hit the slide release to chamber a round and fire the weapon at the range (or snap cap). This will give you the feel of the travel needed to reset the trigger to fire the next round. It varied slightly between my two 96's and my Stoeger Cougar 8000. The action of the 8000 is nearly identical to the 96/92 series Beretta. I hope this is the only issue you have and you learn to reset, it's easy once you realize that's what you need to do. Good Shooting.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

The single action trigger pull is pretty long and doesn't have resistance until you are almost at the end of the pull, this might be a dumb question but are you actually pulling the trigger all the way back?


----------



## HISSMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

mtlmgc said:


> The single action trigger pull is pretty long and doesn't have resistance until you are almost at the end of the pull, this might be a dumb question but are you actually pulling the trigger all the way back?


No question is a dumb question, but yes I am squeezing the trigger fully back. I have not made it to my range yet. This 6-10 degree weather is a real bitch. LOL

-Jeff


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Tell me about it, my range is in my back yard but it has been 3 F the last 2 nights here. Anyway just making sure about the trigger since mine goes almost all the way before it breaks.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

mtlmgc said:


> The single action trigger pull is pretty long and doesn't have resistance until you are almost at the end of the pull, this might be a dumb question but are you actually pulling the trigger all the way back?


Shouldnt be. Mine probably 1/8" travel before resistance.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

You're right but, the trigger is almost all the way back before it breaks.


----------



## HISSMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

Good news!

Thanks for everyone's help. I disassembled the whole pistol, checked everything out, and could not find any issues with it. Put it back to gether, and actually got to shoot it today, and guess what? Everything worked as it should. Maybe there was something just a little out of wack, who knows? Thanks again!

-Jeff


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

HISSMAN said:


> Good news!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help. I disassembled the whole pistol, checked everything out, and could not find any issues with it. Put it back to gether, and actually got to shoot it today, and guess what? Everything worked as it should. Maybe there was something just a little out of wack, who knows? Thanks again!
> 
> -Jeff


I still would not trust my life to it at this point. I would still seriously consider contacting BUSA or at least fire 500 rounds without cleaning to see if it can before trusting it.


----------



## HISSMAN (Jan 13, 2009)

Naterstein said:


> I still would not trust my life to it at this point. I would still seriously consider contacting BUSA or at least fire 500 rounds without cleaning to see if it can before trusting it.


I agree. It seems to be working perfectly though. Maybe their was a bur left over after machining that was catching something, and I knocked it loose. I put 120 through it today, and it went off without a hitch. Who knows. Might just be one of those things like the Bermuda triangle or something. I put 50 through, stripped it, then put another 70 past the tip, and not an issue at all.

Oh, and she fires beautifully! A lot more accurate than I was expecting. The way some people talk about these I was expecting to have trouble getting 10 inches between shots from 30 paces. I cleaned out center section with ease. Very nice. I think I am in love!

-Jeff


----------

